# Can It Be Done???



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Is it possible to run the fan (ceiling ducting) and the furnace (floor ducting) at the same time?
I would like to have the fan on low for circulation and "white noise"
and have the furnace kick on and off for heat, at the same time.

Iâ€™m not even sure if it is really a good idea to do it in the first placeâ€¦would I blow a fuse? or blow anything else?









Any comments or observations would be appreciated.

Thanks,
MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MaeJae,

Since both are controlled by the same control board, I don't think you are going to be able to do it.

You might think about installing a powered Maxx-Air vent. Or, I suppose you could just use the bathroom fan.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

We always turned on the Microwave fan for white noise. It pretty much drowns out the heater plus since most of them vent back inside it circulates the air some.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only way to do it is to hard wire a new thermostat into the furnace. Then you can run both the furnace and the AC ducted fan. It would help with the cycling some so I guess it would be worth it.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

I like to use one of those clip on fans, about 15 bucks from camping world if i remember right. I clip it on the side panel where the tv shelf is, it's up high out of the way and can be pointed at the couch area or the rear queen bed. I also like to run it full time while camping for air circulation and white noise at night.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

jgerni said:


> We always turned on the Microwave fan for white noise. It pretty much drowns out the heater plus since most of them vent back inside it circulates the air some.
> [snapback]54283[/snapback]​


This may work..I'll have to try it out...out back this weekend.

Thanks,
MaeJae


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We have found that running a little ceramic heater all night on low keeps the Outback sufficiently warm and keeps the furnace from coming on at all. Ya need to be hooked-up though, so not an option for dry camping.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

We also use a small portable fan whether with the heater or air, just to help with air circulation. DW can't sleep without a fan blowing. That's probably your cheapest and easist alternative.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> We also use a small portable fan whether with the heater or air, just to help with air circulation. DW can't sleep without a fan blowing. That's probably your cheapest and easist alternative.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]54424[/snapback]​


This is mainly what I am looking to do...cirdulation and white noise.
I think the micro. fan might or an oscolating fan will work for what I'm looking for.
It's just that I really don't think the micro. fan will circulate enough air, white noise...yes. and the fan...well, I really didn't want to tote one more item along.

I guess it beats digging into my wallet to re-wire the heat/AC









Thanks again,
MaeJae


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> GlenninTexas said:
> 
> 
> > We also use a small portable fan whether with the heater or air, just to help with air circulation. DW can't sleep without a fan blowing. That's probably your cheapest and easist alternative.
> ...


 We do the same thing as California Jim does....got one at Lowes and it rotates itself on its own base for heat and does the job.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

"Is it possible to run the fan (ceiling ducting) and the furnace (floor ducting) at the same time?"

I tried to find the post but no luck.

Yes it can be done I did it. It was my first mod.
I used a Hunter digital thermostat bought from Wally World $20. It runs on a 9 volt battery.

When it's cold and damp I cam run the A/C and Heat to dry things out.
Since heat rises the A/C fan circulates the air while the heat is off.

Great mod.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

> Yes it can be done I did it. It was my first mod.


Thanks...I'll try to do a search too.

Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

In a nutshell read the furnace and A/C owners manual. The interconnection is a pair of control wires. The A/C unit switches the furnace on by shorting these control wires.
I disconected the wires at the A/C. I spliced in the new theromstat wires at the furnace. Read the Thermostat directions to determine which terminals to use.
Locating and fishing the wire to the thermostat is the most difficult part.

My 26RS took 30 min to mod.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Is it possible to run the fan (ceiling ducting) and the furnace (floor ducting) at the same time?
> I would like to have the fan on low for circulation and "white noise"
> and have the furnace kick on and off for heat, at the same time.
> 
> ...


An excellent source for white noise is your radio. Tune it in between stations so you just get static. The beauty of it is, it travels evenly throughout the whole TT through the speakers.

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

$10 fan at Wal-Mart or Bed, Bath and Beyond works for our white noise and air circulation.


----------

